# ideas for a cheap cattle guard?



## cab (Dec 20, 2005)

All the cattle guards I have seen require a poured concrete bed, then an expensive welded pipe grate. Has anyone figured out a cheaper way to make a cattle guard? Thanks....


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

When I was in High School, long ago, we got 9 foot Bridge railroad ties that the Railroad no longer wanted. We used them for the base and across for the grid. We ran loaded grain trucks over them and never broke one. The cattle never walked them and got out. Other animals, such as goats, would probably go across like they weren't even there. We got the ties free for keeping up the fence on the Santa Fe railroad that ran a mile though our farm.

Bob


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

cab said:


> All the cattle guards I have seen require a poured concrete bed, then an expensive welded pipe grate. Has anyone figured out a cheaper way to make a cattle guard? Thanks....


................What some folks have done is build Or have built a lighter weight CG that can withstand a 1 ton truck and cattle trailer with a gross weight of less than about 30,000 pounds . This is predicated upon the fact that the CG will only have to support the weight of maybe two axles for a short period of time so the driver can't park on the gate ! The Other part of this solution will be the installation of a 16 foot swinging gate on either side of the CG for Very Heavy trucks too allow INgress\Egress so they don't drive over the CG . , fordy...


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

My dad has one of felled trees about, I dunno, 4" diameter each? They rest on some pretty big logs, maybe 12"? I never really looked closely. But it works. He drives trucks and stuff over it.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Maybe or maybe not work, but how about digging up the required area and installing concrete blocks set on edge? If one broke it would not be a major job to replace it. Cost, about 1 dollar a block.

You may have to dig out any accumulation from mud carrying tires occasionally.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

cab said:


> All the cattle guards I have seen require a poured concrete bed, then an expensive welded pipe grate. Has anyone figured out a cheaper way to make a cattle guard? Thanks....


.............In a way this is a good excuse for purchasing a welder and teaching yourself a new skill . Then , once you've mastered the art of "burning" alittle rod you'll understand why welders wear those funny looking little , all cotton caps and charge $40 per hour , LOL . Actually , I always enjoyed(and still do) bending metal into your "own" image . I'm assuming ,here , of course , that you're physically capable of welding , if not then I apologize . , fordy...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I have seen cattle guards put in on asphalt roads. They just painted them on. Worked most of the time.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

In Paraguay, they were made from wood. Usually 2X or 3X on edge, with enough supports under them to make them sturdy enough to drive over. I think some treated 2X8 on edge with supports at the ends, and in the middle, would work.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Problem with the 2x8's is putting them close enough together to be strong and still far enough apart for the cows etc to get their feet and leg into should they try to cross. sis


----------



## Staracker (May 24, 2018)

I had an orange barricade fence around my off grid property in az. The wind and the dogs eventually tore it down to where it lies sort of bundled around all the t posts. Other day i noticed cows walking right up to it but not crossing. Instead they walked around and wandered off. This gave me inspiration to make a cheap cattle guard. I put two boards by each of of the gate entrance posts then doubled the barricade horizontally on the ground. Nailed to boards and stretched. Anchored the boards with large rocks and dirt. Entire project took lesz than 30 minutes. Driving over the barricade is no problem. Only time will tell how enduring this solution is


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Dad did the concrete block thing when I was a kid. Didn't take long for the cattle to figure out how to walk it. Then had local man build one from 4" pipe. It worked, and still does. Probably close to 60 years now. Sits on cross ties in the hole. Now and then it gets lifted out and the buildup gets cleaned out. Could stand to be wider, one cow out there tends to jump it and then gets the others to follow suit. Had to put a gate up when she is in that pasture.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't use cattle guards on my place, the mules just walk over them. The horses see this then they try to walk over. The next morning when you find the horse he is stuck in the cattle guard with one or more broken legs. Now you have to shoot the horse, chop the legs free with an axe and drag off the carcass.

All of the cattle guards on my place are called gates.


Muleskinner2


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Hard to beat welded pipe. It's not a hard DIY project


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

bobp said:


> Hard to beat welded pipe. It's not a hard DIY project


 I agree welded pipe is great solution.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

If it's so expensive, why not just do a double gate/air lock? Sure, you can't just fly through, but if you want cheap, something needs to give.


----------

